# Reel Seat Position 13 ft rod



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Is there any formula used to help one select the position of their reel seat. I see many position it at 26 or 28" but some as much as 32 or more. Is it just a personal preference?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

fleaflicker said:


> Is there any formula used to help one select the position of their reel seat. I see many position it at 26 or 28" but some as much as 32 or more. Is it just a personal preference?


Personally, I slide a reel seat onto the rod blank, attach a reel, place the butt ( with a Butt Cap ) of the blank into my armpit, grasp the reel as if casting, and mark the distance. 

For me, it ranges 24" - 26" depending on whether it's a spinning rod or a conventional rod.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks Dave your reply

Do you go longer for spinning or conventional?


----------

